# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Auslandserfahrungen >  Empfehlungsschreiben

## lisie

hallo,
 hat jemand von euch zufllig eine vorlage fr ein empfehlungsschreiben?
wre sehr dringend.
danke LISIE

----------


## eatpigsbarf

Da du das im Auslandsforum postest, gleich die Rueckfrage: in welcher Sprache haettest Du das Schreiben denn gerne?

----------


## Half a Bee

> hallo,
>  hat jemand von euch zufllig eine vorlage fr ein empfehlungsschreiben?
> wre sehr dringend.
> danke LISIE


Dear Mr. President,

It is with great pleasure that I write this letter of recommendation for Lisie.  I had the pleasure of posting with her in the medi-learn forum.

Lisie is a very capable, kind, caring, and competent provider.  All the other users who worked with her had glowing reviews.  She worked hard all the time and often stayed late to follow through with the posts.  She is able to get accurate, rapid assessments of the topics done and present those assessments in a coherent, logical, succinct manner.  Her level of knowledge is easily above the average for a medical student.  She is among the hardest-working students we have had here at medi-learn.

Lisies English is exceptional and would not hinder her performance in any way.  She has a warm personality and displays a great passion for posting on the internet.

We all can unequivocally recommend Lisie for whatever she aspires to reach. I think she is an outstanding candidate and  will excel in the desired position. I am happy to discuss her qualifications further at any time at the Auslandsforum of medi-learn. 

If you need further information, please do not hesitate to contact me.

Best wishes,

Half a Bee

Na, ich hoffe Du schickst da jetzt auch ab. Und schreib meinen Namen richtig   ::-winky:  
So eine Empfehlung von mir bekommen nur die Besten!

----------


## wakiki

> Dear Mr. President,
> 
> It is with great pleasure that I write this letter of recommendation for Lisie.  I had the pleasure of posting with her in the medi-learn forum.
> 
> Lisie is a very capable, kind, caring, and competent provider.  All the other users who worked with her had glowing reviews.  She worked hard all the time and often stayed late to follow through with the posts.  She is able to get accurate, rapid assessments of the topics done and present those assessments in a coherent, logical, succinct manner.  Her level of knowledge is easily above the average for a medical student.  She is among the hardest-working students we have had here at medi-learn.
> 
> Lisie’s English is exceptional and would not hinder her performance in any way.  She has a warm personality and displays a great passion for posting on the internet.
> 
> We all can unequivocally recommend Lisie for whatever she aspires to reach. I think she is an outstanding candidate and  will excel in the desired position. I am happy to discuss her qualifications further at any time at the Auslandsforum of medi-learn. 
> ...



 COOL!!!
  will ich auch kriegen !!  :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   ::-angel:

----------


## lisie

> Da du das im Auslandsforum postest, gleich die Rueckfrage: in welcher Sprache haettest Du das Schreiben denn gerne?


braechte es nun aber doch auf deutsch. waere super nett. vielen dank.
lisie

----------


## lisie

vielen dank fuer das empfehlungssschreiben.
lisie

----------

